# Use makefiles in windows



## steven1350 (Jun 3, 2006)

There are a couple of open source programs which I want to install on 64-bit Vista. They have pre-compiled 32-bit versions, but I would rather use a 64-bit by compiling it myself.

What programs are out there for windows which allows me to compile c/c++ and use makefiles?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You would need a 64 Bit C++ compiler. I don't know of any that are free off hand. DJGPP would be the only one but it can only do 32bit.


----------



## Shadow2531 (Apr 30, 2001)

You could hop on the mailing lists (if any) for those programs. First ask if they can even be built as 64bit.

Then, ask what compiler you need to use. (Like a 64bit version of mingw that you'd need to custom build or the msvc++ compiler. They both have make programs and for mingw, you can install MSYS to get a more *nix like environment with a better make and better tools.)


----------

